# ClearVue Cyclones - Mini CV06



## woodklutz

Good to read about this item and all the other rave reviews. The service is enough to sell me. Lately I have been very fortunate to have been able to replace a faulty part from companies that know that service is part of being in business. I cite Robert Bosch Company for replacement part for Skill Drill press, Amazon of course for attention to detail, and CPO likewise.
All is not lost in our rapidly dwindling consumer society, good management equals, good personnel equals, satisfied and repeat customers.
The others that do not pay attention to their customer will bite the dust.
Bye the way, I shall purchase the Mini CV606 because of yours and others review.


----------



## dpop24

Man, there is nothing worse than constantly changing and cleaning those shop vac filters! Half the time I just sweep so I don't have to deal with the filters. I'd been looking at the Dust Deputy, but will add this to my research. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Glad to see that Clearvue changed there dust deputy design so they are not in conflict with another supplier or design. They are fine people to deal with. Hopefully this will avoid any lawsuites.


----------



## dbhost

Now that Clearvue has this one out, I wonder how long before Oneida changes their design and tries to sue CV again…


----------



## paulnwa

The Clearvue people are fine folks. Glad to hear they have a new winner. I had one of the large Clearvue cyclones in my previous shop and found it to be a wonderful product.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks for posting the review.

I had to go to the website to check it out. I was lucky enough to get the mini before Onida socked them with the lawsuit. I love my mini and if this new one works as well or better than the old one it's a good investment.

I have mine dumping into a 25 gal steel can, perhaps this one can be modified for a larger can as well. They are great people to deal with and if Bill Pentz is working with them you know the design is right.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

I hope this one works as well as the old model. Looks like a slick set-up.


----------



## SteveMI

I've always heard good things about Clearvue and expect this product to be good.

I am getting annoyed at "reviews" or product comments by people who post them in the first 15 minutes of joining LJ and then don't participate again. It ends up being the only post ever under the profile. Not sure the companies are behind them, but it sure does seem suspicious.

Steve.


----------



## TechRedneck

Steve

just checked back here.. you do make a good point.


----------



## ScottTShea

I have been looking into enhancing the dust collection abilities of my shop vac, and I found this review here. I cannot afford the 5HP motor designs, that is way out of the scope of my price range. I understand the argument that I could be paying many more times that amount in healthcare cost if the dust messes up my lungs, but for right now i just want to stop clogging up my shop vac filter. 
Has anyone else had a good experience with the CV06 Mini? I have a hard time pulling the trigger after only one review on the internet about it. It might "only" be $99, but I could put that to better use elsewhere if there is potentially a better product out there.
I have seen the Ronald Walters wood one on here as well. I think his is just fine, but to be frank, I'd rather just purchase this or the Oneida and attach it and just go from there.


----------



## scarpenter002

I pulled the trigger on this model last week, but that had nothing to do with this review. I will test it and provide a review in a few weeks. I had been interested in something similar for some time, and thought I would try this rather than the product from Oneida. Based on the design being having many of the same features as the full-sized Bill Pentz design, I thought this would prove more efficient.

Steve, I agree with you also. Seems strange that "pwrtoolz" has made ONLY one post ever, and this is it.


----------

